

RMS Speaking at Berkeley - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/events/20091116berkeley

======
neilc
RMS is going to be sleeping on a friend of mine's couch (no joke). Apparently
he prefers to stay with graduate students, rather than sleep in a hotel.

~~~
evgen
Hotels have standards, grad students not so much... (sorry, it had to be said
:)

------
throw_away
at Cal, I was in a student organization that kept a disused plastic grocery
sack supposedly dropped by RMS inside an altoids tin marked "RMS BAG" as if it
were a piece of the true cross.

~~~
silentOpen
Stallman and the tragedy of the commons? Irony? Or just zealots?

------
davidw
He's worth listening to even if you disagree with him, IMO.

